# Und ich will es jetzt wisssen!



## Fie (13. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist alles bei *FACEBOOK*???

Ich bin es und finde es klasse! 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2011)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (13. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8i6ccT0MI"]Die Wahrheit Ã¼ber Facebook Teil 1 von 4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmRdsVvOYsg"]Extra3: Willkommen bei Facebook      - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww2GhqeQMoo"]ANONYMOUS - Operation Facebook Videobotschaft von anonymous      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fie (13. Oktober 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ich



adden? 


PS: ich mache einfach mal den Anfang: Michaela Fie-s

ich würde mich freuen!


----------



## david99 (13. Oktober 2011)

hast auch schon deine adressbücher hochgeladen... bzw "freunde gesucht" ?


----------



## Fie (13. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> hast auch schon deine adressbücher hochgeladen... bzw "freunde gesucht" ?




nichts dergleichen und sorry, lass uns hier bitte unter uns sein! Ladies Only steht ja wahrlich oben drüber!


----------



## david99 (13. Oktober 2011)

aha... na denn noch viel freunde. und einfach mal bei fb oben auf "freunde finden" klicken...


----------



## Senshisan (13. Oktober 2011)

hier! ich auch


----------



## 00helga (13. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> aha... na denn noch viel freunde. und einfach mal bei fb oben auf "freunde finden" klicken...



ich finde es geht hier gar nicht um "ich hab so und so viele freunde" sondern darum, dass sich die ladies untereinander vielleicht noch besser verständigen können, was zusammen fahren etc. angeht?!


----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2011)

genau


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

und ich widerum fände es schade, wenn das nun vom LO Forum ins Gesichtsbuch abwandern würde!

Mit Facebook habe ich so gar nichts am Hut. Ist mir irgendwie unheimlich, so wie alle anderen "ich gebe alles von mir Preis, auf dass ein Profil von mir erstellt werden kann, das dann auf ewige Zeiten im Internet rumgammelt"-Dienste . Manchmal kann ich mich eines Gedankens an den guten alten Orwell nicht erwehren. Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur altmodisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (13. Oktober 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> ich finde es geht hier gar nicht um "ich hab so und so viele freunde" sondern darum, dass sich die ladies untereinander vielleicht noch besser verständigen können, was zusammen fahren etc. angeht?!



So dachte ich auch!


----------



## david99 (13. Oktober 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> ich finde es geht hier gar nicht um "ich hab so und so viele freunde" sondern darum, dass sich die ladies untereinander vielleicht noch besser verständigen können, was zusammen fahren etc. angeht?!


aha... und das geht natürlich NUR mit facebook... unvorstellbar dass sowas früher sogar ohne internet funktioniert hat.


----------



## Honigblume (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nicht bei Facebook und habe auch nicht vor es zu sein.

Die Wahrheit über Facebook habe ich neulich gesehen und hat mich bestärkt mich dort nicht anzumelden, auch wenn es nett wäre wegen dem Verein.
Bin gläsern genug und den Datenschutzbestimmungen von einem Unternehmen aus den USA trau ich nicht übern Weg...


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Oktober 2011)

:d

Edit fragt: Warum geht dieser blöde smily nicht!?


----------



## Erster_2010er (13. Oktober 2011)

Studie: 90 Prozent der deutschen Web-Nutzer hegen Bedenken gegen *das Fratzenbuch*

@ActionBarbie: Schutz gegen unbeabsichtigten Capslock am Beitragsanfang! Etwas tippseln, dann klappts!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin überzeugte Facebook und ähnl.-Nichtbenutzerin, aus oben schon genannten Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Oktober 2011)

In den 80ern bin ich auf die Straße gegangen gegen die damalige Volkszählung, aber das war ein Witz gegen das, was jeder von sich freiwillig im Fratzenbuch abliefert. Virtuelle Freunde gegen echte. Never ever.


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Oktober 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In den 80ern bin ich auf die Straße gegangen gegen die damalige Volkszählung, aber das war ein Witz gegen das, was jeder von sich freiwillig im Fratzenbuch abliefert. Virtuelle Freunde gegen echte. Never ever.



Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, was er daraus macht, oder eben auch nicht. Ich habe zwei Söhne, einen davon im Teenageralter. 

Ich bin der Meinung, wir müssen lernen damit zu leben, weil es halt einfach zu unserer Zeit dazu gehört. Bei den Kids gehört es eben einfach dazu, dadurch, dass ich Facebook und co selbst nutze, kann ich 1. mitreden und 2. sehe ich was mein großer da treibt, oder eben auch nicht.

Mein Sohn hat trotz Facebook viele reale Freunde bzw sind dies auch die virtuellen, verbiete ich es, lernt er nicht den gemäßigten sinnvollen Umgang mit diesem Medium.


----------



## mtbbee (13. Oktober 2011)

logisch bin ich bei FB, allerdings nicht mit meinem wirklichen Namen, denn "Freunde" in der virtuellen Welt brauche ich nicht. 
Bin mit einem Account vertreten, habe alles gesperrt was nur zu sperren geht um mir immer die aktuellesten Infos zu holen: Tagesschau, Computer, Aktien, Bike, diverse websites.... alles nur aus reiner Bequemlichkeit: ein Klick auf die App und schon sind alle Neuigkeiten aus den Bereichen zu lesen welche mich interessieren. 
Bedenken bei FB habe ich nicht, denn ich poste nix und mir schreiben kann auch niemand ... also immer schön die Einstellungen beachten und jedes neu angebotene feature überdenken. Wenns danach geht, dürfte man sich gar nicht in der virtuellen Welt bewegen ... via IP Tracing läßt sich ein login zurück verfolgen, der BB Server hängt in Europa/USA, icloud, Kreditkartenzahlungen, Paypal, ebay, Flugdaten, Reisen in Länder außerhalb des Schengener Abkommens, online Banking usw. 

Zurück zum Thema: FB ja und ich finde es auch Klasse (aber nur für o.g. Zweck)


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich und Facebook? *Nein*, und ich glaube, ich gehöre zu den wenigen  in meinem Bekanntenkreis, der diese Plattform definitiv *nicht* nutzt.

Genauso wie dieses "Wer kennt wen" - nein, danke! Auch wenn viele meiner Freunde und Bekannte darauf schwören und das ganz toll finden ... ich brauch´s definitiv *nicht zum (Über-)Leben* 

IBC ist die einzigste Plattform die ich nutze


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

und ich dachte schon, ich sei die einzige verweigerin moderner kommunikationsplattformen. da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es noch ein paar gleichgesinnte gibt 

PS: schon klar, ausspioniert werden oder sich ausspionieren lassen, oder auch nur virtuelle spuren zu hinterlassen, kann man nie ganz verhindern. aber man kann das restrisiko gering halten, indem man nicht überall mitmacht 
das IBC und die lokale radel-seite sind für mich auch die einzigen plattformen, die ich nutze.


----------



## saturno (13. Oktober 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> nichts dergleichen und sorry, lass uns hier bitte unter uns sein! Ladies Only steht ja wahrlich oben drüber!



sorry das ich hier schreibe, aber habe beim scrollen diese überschrift des freds gelesen und musste mal schauen um was es geht.

wie paßt es zusammen, auf der einen seite ladys only verlangen und bitte las uns hier alleine sein schreien, aber auf der anderen seite kund tun, he schaut her, ich bin im fratzenbuch vertreten und es wäre doch toll wenn wir uns dort zum biken verabreden könnten.


irgendwas stimmt doch hier nicht.


und tschüsssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin nicht im Gesichterbuch, mir reicht ab und zu ein Blick in dieses Forum und noch ein Motorradforum, das genügt mir, zu mehr reicht die Zeit garnicht.

Und bei fachlich begrenzten Foren trifft man auch die "Menschen in Echt"  das macht für mich ein gutes Forum aus, es ist die Schnittmenge aus "Telephonieren" und "Briefe schreiben".

Wobei ich auch sehe, daß für viele Menschen kein Weg am Gesichterbuch vorbei führt, sie darin aufgehen, darum verteufel ich es auch nicht, muß Jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## 00helga (13. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> aha... und das geht natürlich NUR mit facebook... unvorstellbar dass sowas früher sogar ohne internet funktioniert hat.



das hab ich nie behauptet  

ich finde es selber krass, wie die jugend heutzutage über solche plattformen kommuniziert. es ist wahnsinn, unvorstellbar. krank. aber "es ist so".. klar können sich einzelne personen -wie man sogar sieht hier aus dem forum einige mehr- dagegen entscheiden und das ist auch gut so. das problem ist nur, dass sowas wie das internet (der ganze weltweite scheiß) NIE WIEDER "kleiner gemacht" werden kann. die erfinder haben sich wahrscheinlich niemals gedacht, dass das WWW mal so umfangreich wie das weltall wird.  aber um nicht vom thema abzuschweifen: ich bin auch ganz und gar dagegen dass gemütliche foren (wie das, in welchem wir uns gerade befinden und das tausend mal informativer und vor allem anonymer ist) gegen facebook auszutauschen. trotzdem ist es in der heutigen zeit nicht auszuschließen sich mit anderen mitteln als nur dem telefon oder der haustürklingel in verbindung zu setzen... deswegen ist diese facebook diskussion ziemlich blöd.... entweder man mags oder man hasst es. wirklich auf die straße gehen dagegen oder so tut doch eh keiner.

und




saturno schrieb:


> [...]
> wie paßt es zusammen, auf der einen seite ladys only verlangen und bitte las uns hier alleine sein schreien, aber auf der anderen seite kund tun, he schaut her, ich bin im fratzenbuch vertreten und es wäre doch toll wenn wir uns dort zum biken verabreden könnten.
> [...]



du hast recht. es passt nicht zusammen. aber mal ehrlich... sich darüber aufzuregen ist kacke?! lass die ladies machen wie sie wollen. wenn da eben welche bei sind, die sich wirklich dann nur noch übers fratzenbuch verständigen, dann tun sie das. und die, die lieber hier im forum bleiben oder sogar eventuelle events, von denen sie auf fratzenbuch gehört haben, hier weiter posten ist doch alles im lot... was im endeffekt dabei rauskommt, betrifft ja nur die beteiligten selber


----------



## david99 (13. Oktober 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> aber "es ist so"..


genau diese einstellung hat uns dahin geführt wo wir heute sind... jeder denkt er kann sowieso nichts ändern. das ist falsch




00helga schrieb:


> das problem ist nur, dass sowas wie das internet  (der ganze weltweite scheiß) NIE WIEDER "kleiner gemacht" werden  kann.


verlangt doch keiner... nur man kann dafür sorgen dass bestimmte dinge  wieder von der bildfläche verschwinden... in der vergangenheit kam dies  schon häufiger vor.




00helga schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich... sich darüber aufzuregen ist kacke?! lass die ladies machen wie sie wollen. wenn da eben welche bei sind, die sich wirklich dann nur noch übers fratzenbuch verständigen, dann tun sie das. und die, die lieber hier im forum bleiben oder sogar eventuelle events, von denen sie auf fratzenbuch gehört haben, hier weiter posten ist doch alles im lot... was im endeffekt dabei rauskommt, betrifft ja nur die beteiligten selber


ich reg mich nicht auf, warum auch? (ich arbeite in und lebe von dieser branche) ich versuche zu informieren. bzw die leute dazu zu bewegen bewusster mit ihren daten umzugehen, sich dessen was sie da tun bewusst zu sein. dieses bewusst sein ist den meisten abhanden gekommen bzw. durch medien usw. aberzogen worden. fast jeder fb-nutzer sendet seine email-passwörter unverschlüsselt an fb! trotzdem denkt kaum einer darüber nacht... das ist echt abgefahren


----------



## Veloce (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich lebe auch wunderbar ohne Fratzenbuch und werde da auch aus schon
genannten Gründen keinen Account einrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00helga (14. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> genau diese einstellung hat uns dahin geführt wo wir heute sind... jeder denkt er kann sowieso nichts ändern. das ist falsch



ja, das finde ich sicher genauso schlimm wie du auch. vielleicht kam es nicht so rüber. ich finde es klasse, dass es so menschen wie dich gibt die versuchen dagegen zu kämpfen! wenn ich in meinen bekanntenkreis gucke ist das allerdings die quote solcher leute verschwindend gering. was jammerschade ist, alle laufen mit. und viel schlimmer finde ich: es ist wahnsinnig zum trend geworden "anders zu sein"... aber WIRKLICH anders sein und was dagegen tun, tut keiner... leider.




david99 schrieb:


> verlangt doch keiner... nur man kann dafür sorgen dass bestimmte dinge  wieder von der bildfläche verschwinden... in der vergangenheit kam dies  schon häufiger vor.



wo?




david99 schrieb:


> ich reg mich nicht auf, warum auch? (ich arbeite in und lebe von dieser branche) ich versuche zu informieren. bzw die leute dazu zu bewegen bewusster mit ihren daten umzugehen, sich dessen was sie da tun bewusst zu sein. dieses bewusst sein ist den meisten abhanden gekommen bzw. durch medien usw. aberzogen worden. fast jeder fb-nutzer sendet seine email-passwörter unverschlüsselt an fb! trotzdem denkt kaum einer darüber nacht... das ist echt abgefahren





das problem ist nur: die menschen denken eben einfach nicht mehr. oder jedenfalls der großteil. irgendwas wird gesagt und alle schreien HURRA! und es wird gemacht. so grob gesagt.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> ja, das finde ich sicher genauso schlimm wie du auch. vielleicht kam es nicht so rüber. ich finde es klasse, dass es so menschen wie dich gibt die versuchen dagegen zu kämpfen!



schlimm... kämpfen...?
na jetzt macht aber mal halblang!
Das hört sich ja an als wären wir im Krieg! Ist doch nur ein modernes Phänomen, quasi halt Teil unserer Kultur, das genau wie andere derartige Erscheinungen irgendwann wieder so verschwinden wird wie es kam.
Der eine mag es, und findet einen Mehrwert darin, oder hat Freude daran, der andere sieht es kritisch und bleibt deswegen fern. Jeder nach seinem Gusto, und jeder wie er/sie gerne mag! 
Ob man nun persönlich ein Risiko darin sieht, darin mitzumachen, oder ob man dies als völlig unkritisch sieht, ist doch im Ermessen jedes Einzelnen. Schließlich sind wir hier alle erwachsene Menschen mit einem Gehirn, das auch hoffentlich zum Denken benutzt wird. Hier muss imho weder irgendwer vor etwas bewahrt werden und auch niemand missioniert, noch muss gegen irgend etwas gekämpft werden.
Wie gesagt: jeder, wie er glücklich wird! Man kann ja seine Meinung dazu kund tun, aber dabei sollten wir es belassen


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke Scylla 

Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können! Das laß sich schon fast wie eine Verschwörungstheorie.

"Wann kommen sie uns holen?"


----------



## Bettina (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei!
...Bei den Verweigerern 

Ich habe schon oft Hemmungen hier zu schreiben, weil es sehr öffentlich ist...

Gruß B


----------



## murmel04 (14. Oktober 2011)

oh man was für eine sinnlose Diskussion.

Es soll und kann jeder entscheiden was für ein Medium er nutzt und wie er es nutzt.

Denke Fie wollte nicht das die Mädel´s sich hier aus dem Forum zurückziehen und nur noch über Face kommunizieren, sondern es vielleicht einfach nur zusätzlich nutzen. 
Nicht jede Unterhaltung muss hier im Forum gemacht werden, die könnte man dann dort machen......

Ich war auch bis vor kurzem nicht in Face, allerdings hat sich bei einer meiner anderen Freizeitaktivitäten was ergeben was es ganz praktisch macht über Face zu kommunizieren und verschiedene Dinge zu erledigen. 

So nochmal es ist jedem selber überlassen ob oder ob nicht.... und fürs Kaffeepläuschchen finde ich es ok.

Gruss


----------



## _Becky_ (14. Oktober 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Wer ist alles bei *FACEBOOK*???
> 
> Ich bin es und finde es klasse!


Es würde mich nun doch interessieren, warum du es toll findest?


----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

So und nicht anders Murmel! 
Ich wollte hier überhaupt keine Diskussion in Gang bringen, denn sonst hätte ich noch zusätzlich gefrag: wieso weshalb warum...
Da gibt es wahrhaft Wichtigeres, als sich so über FB zu echauffieren!

In diesem Sinn - leben und leben lassen!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Es würde mich nun doch interessieren, warum du es toll findest?



Das lassen wir dann einfach mal!


----------



## 00helga (14. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> schlimm... kämpfen...?
> na jetzt macht aber mal halblang!
> Das hört sich ja an als wären wir im Krieg! Ist doch nur ein modernes Phänomen, quasi halt Teil unserer Kultur, das genau wie andere derartige Erscheinungen irgendwann wieder so verschwinden wird wie es kam.









 ich musste ehrlich gesagt selber darüber lachen, als ich es nochmal gelesen hab. aber ich denke der "sinn" der sache ist damit gesagt worden.




scylla schrieb:


> Der eine mag es, und findet einen Mehrwert darin, oder hat Freude daran, der andere sieht es kritisch und bleibt deswegen fern. Jeder nach seinem Gusto, und jeder wie er/sie gerne mag!
> Ob man nun persönlich ein Risiko darin sieht, darin mitzumachen, oder ob man dies als völlig unkritisch sieht, ist doch im Ermessen jedes Einzelnen. Schließlich sind wir hier alle erwachsene Menschen mit einem Gehirn, das auch hoffentlich zum Denken benutzt wird. Hier muss imho weder irgendwer vor etwas bewahrt werden und auch niemand missioniert, noch muss gegen irgend etwas gekämpft werden.
> Wie gesagt: jeder, wie er glücklich wird! Man kann ja seine Meinung dazu kund tun, aber dabei sollten wir es belassen




....ich sagte ja schon


> ich finde es geht [...] darum, dass sich die ladies untereinander  vielleicht noch besser verständigen können, was zusammen fahren etc.  angeht?!


und


> [....] was im endeffekt dabei rauskommt, betrifft ja nur die beteiligten selber





murmel04 schrieb:


> oh man was für eine sinnlose Diskussion.
> 
> Es soll und kann jeder entscheiden was für ein Medium er nutzt und wie er es nutzt.
> 
> ...



Dito!


Und nochmal zur Gesamtsituation: Ich hab halt mein Maul aufgerissen, weil ich das was David sagte nicht so stehen lassen wollte. Das ja alles ohne Facebook nicht mehr geht oder so. Ich finde es wie gesagt selber wahnsinn, wie die Jugend eben heute sich NUR NOCH darüber unterhält, verabredet, Probleme verarbeitet und ich glaube zu diesem Punkt hat die Disskusion geführt. Ich bin ja selber da angemeldet, nur ich finde dass man das alles nicht so übertreiben muss wie es der Durchschnittjugendliche eben macht. Und dass es Leute gibt, die dagegen sind finde ich eben genauso gut.

 Dass Fie das mit diesem Fred nicht erreichen wollte, ist mir auch klar! Aber ich wollts eben auch nicht so stehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

Alles gut


----------



## 00helga (14. Oktober 2011)




----------



## suro (14. Oktober 2011)

Ne, ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den Verweigerern, sehe das aber auch eher mit gemischten Gefühlen. 
Das Profil ist halt so eingestellt, das Jemand, den ich nicht kenne, eigentlich nur ein Bild sehen kann, sonst nix. Den Freundefinder hab ich auch nicht benutzt, denn dann gibt man ja das Passwort preis (intern). 
Ansonsten steht noch nicht mal mein Geburtstag und wo ich herkomme, drin. Wissen ja alle meine Freunde. Bei verschiedenen Sachen kann man Einzelnes gezielt blockieren. z.B. Bilder gucken: der und der nicht u.s.w. ist halt ein bisschen Arbeit, das so einzustellen. Ausserdem sollte man bei der Bildauswahl eher unverfängliche Bilder reinstellen. Mal nen Urlaubsbild von der Landschaft hier und da reicht doch. 

Der Vorteil für mich liegt aber eindeutig darin, das ich mir berufliche Kontakte genauer ansehen kann (da selbstständig) und Kontakte im Ausland hab. Welcher Selbstdarsteller sich gerade wegen was Gedanken macht und die Kommentare von Einzelnen dazu. Ich weiß es, bevor es in der Fachzeitschrift auftaucht, ungefiltert. 

Wir hatten jetzt eine Aushilfe, Praktikanten, den wir fest einstellen wollten. Beim FB bekommt man dann mit, was der nebenher noch so macht, anstatt an seine Versprechen zu denken. Am Besten ist dann noch maulen über den Betrieb, wo er so gerne anfangen will, das hat er jetzt zwar nicht gemacht, aber die anderen Sachen waren mehr als grenzwertig......tja, das wars dann wohl mit seinem Arbeitsplatz. Einerseits schade,  ....andererseits, Glück gehabt
Danke FB!


----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

Hmm...


----------



## BikeTrulla (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch bei Facebook. Doch halte ich es eher so, das in meiner FL nur Leute stehen die ich auch kenne und nicht einer dieser Freundesammler bin.
Es gibt genug die weggezogen sind mit dennen man so noch im Kontakt bleiben kann. Bzgl. der Offenheit, mein Profil ist auch komplett dicht für die Öffentlichkeit meinen richtigen Namen habe ich auch nicht genommen (genauso wie hier auch).
Aber was mir bei dieser ganzen Diskusion als erstes eingefallen ist, ist dieses hier
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi4JruLuM6A"]FONIC Smart      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Es ist nun mal so.


----------



## david99 (14. Oktober 2011)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Aber was mir bei dieser ganzen Diskusion als erstes eingefallen ist, ist dieses hier
> FONIC Smart      - YouTube
> Es ist nun mal so.


sehr gut  so lang wir nicht zuviel bzw. garnichts bezahlen, is uns alles andere wurst... 

nur dieses "es ist nun mal so" klingt wieder mal nach kapitulation, man kann ja sowieso nichts ändern... dinge ändern sich immer dann wenn neue informationen zu ihnen vorliegen (egal ob im virtuellen oder realen leben), und seine mitmenschen bzw. sein umfeld zu informieren ist nicht besonders schwer - es ist durch die neuen medien sogar besonders einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTrulla (14. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> sehr gut  so lang wir nicht zuviel bzw. garnichts bezahlen, is uns alles andere wurst...
> 
> nur dieses "es ist nun mal so" klingt wieder mal nach kapitulation, man kann ja sowieso nichts ändern... dinge ändern sich immer dann wenn neue informationen zu ihnen vorliegen (egal ob im virtuellen oder realen leben), und seine mitmenschen bzw. sein umfeld zu informieren ist nicht besonders schwer - es ist durch die neuen medien sogar besonders einfach.



Ja denn es ist ja nun mal auch so. Desshalb sind wir Menschen!  Wir entwickeln uns weiter  
Wer hat heute (als Bsp.) noch mehr als (sagen wir mal) 15-20 Telefonnummern im Kopf? Niemand denn wir brauchen es nicht.
So nu is aber gut... denn darum geht es hier nicht


----------



## david99 (14. Oktober 2011)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Desshalb sind wir Menschen!  Wir entwickeln uns weiter


wichtig ist die richtung, und nicht eine sackgasse zu wählen... in der sich bereits viele von uns befinden. (z.b. arbeitslos + pseudo-doku-soaps auf rtl2 usw + facebook = immer weiter fortschreitende verdummung, abschottung vom "echten" leben, usw.)


----------



## BikeTrulla (14. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> wichtig ist die richtung, und nicht eine sackgasse zu wählen... in der sich bereits viele von uns befinden. (z.b. arbeitslos + pseudo-doku-soaps auf rtl2 usw + facebook = immer weiter fortschreitende verdummung, abschottung vom "echten" leben, usw.)



Warum bist du dann hier? IBC ist meiner Meinung nach eine Abschwächung von Facebook mit dem Hauptaugenmerk auf Bikes


----------



## david99 (14. Oktober 2011)

naja ein forum für leute mit einem speziellen hobby mit einem globalen sozialen netzwerk zu vergleichen... da sind sich apfel und birne noch ähnlicher


----------



## BikeTrulla (14. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> naja ein forum für leute mit einem speziellen hobby mit einem globalen sozialen netzwerk zu vergleichen... da sind sich apfel und birne noch ähnlicher



Denke nicht, denn was steht oben? Mountainbike Forum der *Internet Bike Community 

*Außerdem denke ich nicht, das diese Diskusion gerade mit deinem Hobby zu tun hat. Oder?


----------



## david99 (14. Oktober 2011)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Außerdem denke ich nicht, das diese Diskusion gerade mit deinem Hobby zu tun hat. Oder?


nein, ich hab das ibc-forum auch nicht in die unterhaltung eingebracht...


----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> naja ein forum für leute mit einem speziellen hobby mit einem globalen sozialen netzwerk zu vergleichen... da sind sich apfel und birne noch ähnlicher



Sorry, dass ich lache! "Soziales Netzwerk", das ist irgendwie ein Eigentor!!!


----------



## BikeTrulla (14. Oktober 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich lache! "Soziales Netzwerk", das ist irgendwie ein Eigentor!!!


 sehe ich auch so, doch scheint er mein post danach nicht verstanden zu haben


----------



## david99 (14. Oktober 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich lache! "Soziales Netzwerk", das ist irgendwie ein Eigentor!!!


ja, find ich auch sehr witzig dass fb sich als "soziales netzwerk" sieht. was es wirklich ist bzw. wie ich es nenne steht auf einem anderen blatt.


----------



## suro (14. Oktober 2011)

Foren und Soziale Netzwerke, finde ich, sind sich sehr ähnlich! 
z.B. Autoforen. Da muß man halt wissen, das die meisten Karren eh nur finanziert sind. Die gehören der Bank! Mittlerweile kann man sogar schon Bettwäsche finanzieren...... 

 Das normale Leben findet nicht im Netz statt! Vollkommen o.k. finde ich aber hier und da Verabredungen, Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten und für Eltern auch mal das Überprüfen des Nachwuchses, damit diese sich nicht im Netz verlieren (im schlimmsten Fall abhängig werden) , Informationen einholen, paar weit entfernte Kontakte halten....

Am Wochenende ist bei mir der Kasten ganz ausgeschaltet. Hach, das Wetter ist so schön heute, nachher gehts wohl radeln 

In einem Forum geht es nur etwas anonymer zu und somit zum Teil auch etwas rüder. 
Die Ladies- Abteilung hier geht doch wirklich ganz nett miteinander um, was ich von von den meisten anderen Foren nicht behaupten kann. Liegt wohl an der hohen Ladies-Quote.  Schönes WE Allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, es kommt extrem drauf an, wie man FB nutzt. Ich habe wirklich nur echte Freunde dort, mit denen ich auch sonst Sachen unternehme. Ich nutze es hauptsächlich, um mit Freunden aus der ganzen Welt in Kontakt zu bleiben. Ich habe gemerkt, wie sich dies für mich vereinfacht hat, da E-mail Adressen, Telefonnummern etc. sich regelmässig geändert hatten. Ich bin mir absolut bewusst, dass ich auf FB absolut gläsern bin und poste somit nichts, was nicht von mir aus die ganze Welt erfahren darf. Ich kann aber auch jeden verstehen, der nicht auf FB ist.
Prinzipiell ist es aber halt immer mehr Teil von der heutigen Gesellschaft. Ich habe mich vor 11-12 Jahren auch noch vehement gegen das Handy gestellt. Heutzutage habe ich nur noch ein Handy und kein Festnetzanschluss mehr. Trotzdem nutze ich es immer noch sinnvoll und habe es während der Arbeitszeit ausgeschaltet.
Meiner Meinung nach soll jeder selber entscheiden. Da ich aber hier niemanden persönlich kenne, werde ich auch niemanden im FB adden bevor ich sie kenne. Ich bleibe aber hier erhalten.


----------

